# Anyone have just ONE?



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I know some of you do but I already feel like I want another Chi someday! I just can't believe myself, I've never been a dog person! I'm still really not, but I'm a Chihuahua person! It's still pretty foreign to me as I've never been a dog owner but they are just so precious and fun! I feel like I want to spoil her and only her but I feel like I want to start planning my second already, haha. I don't want another one until we get into a house but the thought is still so much fun isn't it 

How long did you last until you got your second?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well i only planned to get one, and on my first visit to see Darla, when she was 3 wks old, i also saw Daisy who was nearly 3 years.
So i lasted about 5 mins lol
I did the whole i will go home and think about getting the 2nd thing, but i knew deep down she was coming home with Darla. haha!!

I have found it great having the 2 of them, Daisy really helped Darla to settle and they are just so cute together. xx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I only planned on getting 1 but after a year I wanted a male really badly mostly becuase my female Baby-Love is so independent and prefers to stay downstairs with my parents or when we go to daddys she likes to be with him lol I honestly could not picture my life without Ninja he is the best thing that ever happened to me haha he's my baby and then my bf ended up keeping prada out of a litter Baby had a couple years ago and that's how we endedup with 3 and will prolly end up with 4 soon  2 is so much more fun thy play together cuddle kiss etc. I like having more than 1


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Edited because I think I got that wrong. :lol:


Oh gosh, I can't get this right. I got Lexie in early August 2007 (10 weeks old), Chance in late November of 2007 (8 weeks old), Gia in June of 2008 (17 weeks old), and Jade in June of 2009 (13 weeks old). Whatever that works out to be. :lol:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hahaha that's funny!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha I wonder how long my husband and I will last. He really wants a cat though and I don't want to have more than one uncaged pet roaming around. Hmm. They're so irresistible though! The breeder I got Suggy from is also selling a beautiful choc & tan adult male and he's so adorable, I wish I could get him too. Not going to happen though!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I have one, Rocky is now 2, I am not totally ruling out another chihuahua in the future though. I looked at a pup last year and it just didn't feel 'right', I had second thoughts and backed out it. We are buying house so money is too tight at the moment for another chihuahua.

Maybe one day Rocky will have a brother.................just not at the moment. We 1 chihuahua owners are defo in the minority here, most people have at least 3!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's so much fun to have more than one,i waited about 6 months after i lost my last chi,couldn't wait any longer.Would have another one tomorrow if i could,but it's not the right time


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

OOOOh I love chocolate and tan.  Heck I love chocolate period!:hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No! I have 3!!! They hardly eat anything ... worst part is vet bills but those aren't even bad if you have healthy chi babies!

We've gone from 1 to 3 in about 6 months LOL. We're slowly working on a 4th, then that'll be it until next February.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in the minority. We just have Brody. We have no plans to add another, even though I was offered a free chi baby several weeks ago. Had to turn it down. We are content with just having an only child.  For now.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Im the same, have only had Coco like 3 weeks and really want another already! if i had the money id hav another now, but all in good time!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

cherper said:


> OOOOh I love chocolate and tan.  Heck I love chocolate period!:hello1:


Me too!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Brody's mom, you should get that free chi baby and ship it to Indiana for  me!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I love this thread! We got our second dog 6 months after our first, and our third came along exactly 12 months after we got our second. I could not have just one, I like all my pets to come in pairs at least so they have a companion.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I'm so not the one to be answering this but I will. :toothy5:

We got Matilda in Feb '08 when she was 8 weeks old. We got Milo in the beginning of April '08 when he was 18 weeks old. Maxie we got at the end of May '08 when he was 10 weeks old. Maribelle we didn't get until the beginning of December '08 when she was 8 1/2 weeks old. Marley we picked up at the beginning of November '09 when he was 8 weeks old. Then Maya we just got at the beginning of April (Easter) this year & she is 1 1/2yo. So we basically went from none to six Chi's in just over 2 years. 

As of now we are DONE adding. But I think I've said that 4 other times so... LOL Chi's are totally like a "bag of potato chips" if you kwim. And apparently I really really like potato chips!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I only planned on having one. I decided to get another so Yoshi would have someone his size to play with. I got chibi when Yoshi was around 3 yrs old. Two are the perfect number for me as they can keep themselves company and I can handle two when I go out and about so they can come with me and I dont have to feel bad about leaving one at home


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Is it not harder with more than one?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well ya know they are small so....... haha I tried this recently on the hubby...he wasn't buyin' it.
He doesnt' want another dog, but one of these days soon he's gonna get a suprise when he gets home from work.:shock: :laughing8: and then i will get this from him :nmad2:
hehe :coolwink:


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

lol cherper your posts are so cute. You know he will end up like this though..  The husbands always say no and then they fall in love with them too!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes just like with human kids, your doubling your work. You also have to consider the vet bills, food, clothes all that fun stuff.

I'm an animal person period and I have never lived without a dog, would not even know what thats like!  I've had my oldest dog since 97, he is getting on in years now and has some health related issues normal for his age he lays low a lot. My youngest child is now 3 so I decided now would be a good time for a puppy, as she is more independent and starting school in Sept I also work from home so I have the freedom and time needed to train the pups.

I had no plans to get a second, but then Bambi presented herself as an option, (one of my girlfriends owns her litter mate) I decided to get her as company for AJ since Chi's really do prefer the company of other Chi's, Also AJ has some quirks with kids and he's not really a "kids" dog, Bambi however fills that role wonderfully... she loves the kids! its a good balance for our home, my older kids enjoy helping out with Bambi and the cat.

In the end you just have to make the best choice for your family I guess and be sure everything is a good fit. If this is your first dog I'm sure your all just getting used to the whole process, since Sugar is an adult I bet you can add another adult nicely down the line when your ready.

I love my dogs!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Yo! 
I don't know about him though. I think he will be complaining forever. He's completely satisfied with what we have now,and probably wouldn't care if we didn't have any. Don't get me wrong he is good with them and stuff but you know what i mean. He's not a small dog person (yet) but i will work on that. Thats another good reason for me to get an older one because there is less "problems" then there could be with a pup ..ie: whining at night, whining in general, potty accidents, chewing stuff up. Those are the things that would keep hubby naggin'. But in my defense, he works ALOT and is not home till late evening and on the weekends. He works for UPS.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I have just Draco for now. I really want a sibling for him but I am taking my time finding just the right fit. Don't know right now if I would bring home a new puppy or an older rescue dog. Sigh.......so I just stay with one.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

YoQuiero said:


> Is it not harder with more than one?


Oh goodness it's definitely more work and double the money. But the only area where you don't really do more work is the walking part (and outside potty breaks) with multiples. After all, you'd still have to go out walking (and take them out to potty) if you have one so it doesn't change anything. Everything else pretty much doubles. I loved having two but three is a bit much for me personally especially when one of them is a crazy husky. Three chis would be a breeze. lol I was happy with two and was not interested in a third dog but Glory needed a special home and the planets aligned and here she is with us today.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree, def. more work. Certainly worth it if the responsibility is something you want to take on. For me, 2 was very easy. But I wouldn't trade getting my third and fourth for anything. Since I spend most of my time at home, it just all works for my lifestyle.  But 4 is my number, and I can honestly say that we won't be adding anymore. As mentioned, everything I buy for them is times 4, and well care Vet visits times 4, and I know that I can be faced with emergencies or illness times 4. Went through it just not long ago. All 4 sick and n the hospital. I have insurance on all of them, and it still cost me about 1,000. So it really all boils down to what you can do financially, and how much time you have. Giving them all unconditional love is the easiest part.  My heart wants more, my pocket book says no. :lol:


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Moochi is my only one. For a while I thought about adding another one, but I am glad I didn't since I don't really have the time to take on another puppy. One is good right now. But some day way down the road, I might consider another.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think 4 would be the perfect number for me too, a lead coupler in each hand!!
I got Hannah 2mths after I got Adam and Heidi came a year after Hannah. So my numbers went up rapidly too! I realiesed as soon as I got Adam that if I wanted him to be able to play 'properly' with another dog I needed another midget!! They have so much fun together play fighting, chasing around the house. I do think they would be missing out if they didnt get to do that. But maybe I just like being surrounded by dogs!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I could totally live on a farm and have a herd of dogs. I like alot of breeds and want to own them. I have my boxer, a chi mix, soon to get a pure chi, and then i would love to have a whippet, Irish wolfhound and a siberian husky. THEN.... i would be content. lol


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I have only one, No plans for another. I just want to lavish all my attention on PACO he is so sweet. He would be un happy if i got another.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I went from none to 5 in two months. I found Reggie (appox 4 years old) hurt outside my house. I decided he needed a playmate because he was so quiet and shy. So after he was here about a week or so, I saw Gonzo (appox 2 years old) on the pound website. He was in a cat cage, not with any other dogs, very underweight, scabbed up ears and looked so forlorn. After two weeks I realized Reggie didn't want to play with him. It was sad to see Gonzo trying to play and do zoomies by himself. So I went back to the pound and said I would take Xena (4 months old) after she got spayed. On a whim, I went to the SPCA and saw Lexxie (approx 5 years old) and fell in love. They came home a day apart after they both got spayed. Then I was just browsing Craigslist and saw this breeder trying to reduce the number of dogs and she was offering Billy (6 months old) for $75 and he was so wee and beautiful. So he came home. I love them all, they get along so well. I believe I am done for now. lol I had no real problems integrating them into the family and the animals I had already had. My major expense is food and they don't eat that much. I don't really buy clothes, just a few t shirts for Gonzo when it is cold since he has such a slim body type. I don't buy a bunch of leashes or harnesses, they share the ones I have that are different sizes as I don't take them out at the same time. They only see the vet for shots and getting spayed or neutered. And of course if there is an accident or something like that.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Hehe, im in a unique situation.

The people we are renting our house from for the next 18 months were worried about renting their house to people with pets so they actually put it IN the contract that we are only allowed one dog and they specified ONE CHIHUAHUA in capitals.

So untill the economy recovers and we can sell our house in Scotland and get out of renting in England we can't get another . That could be 3-5 years ..if it wasn't for that I could see us getting a 2nd little chi.

hehe


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

*Our first wonderful "pack" of chi babies:*

We brought home our first chi pup in August 1991, Cocoa, chocolate/tan long coat.
In December 1991, Macky, black/tan short coat arrived home.
October 1993, Taffy, chocolate/tan short coat joined us.
September 1994, Junior, black/tan short coat arrived.
December 1996, Rio, cream tiny boy, and Fancy, black/cream joined the family.

All of these orginial chi babies, except Fancy, have passed over the Rainbow Bridge.

*Our second/current "awesome" pack of chi babies:*
Cocoa II, arrived in January 2003.
Neko came in April 2004.
Buster came in June 2005.
Spikey came in June 2007.
Bandy came in July 2007.
Kona came in April 2008.
And the babies, Holly and Snow, were born in November 2009.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Is that 9 Chi's?
(soo jealous right about now!!):foxes15:


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha, seems I break down about every 2 years and 1 month. Exactly how long I waited in between. After that long, they seem to settle enough that I think another chi in here is just what we need to mix it up!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Is that 9 Chi's?
> (soo jealous right about now!!):foxes15:


 Nine is right! 5 boys and 4 girls.. It was gonna be 7, but when the babies were born, we lost the smallest at 4 days old, we sold the little boy to a friend with a 6 month old chi baby that needed a playmate... 

then, hubby and I decided that this was our last opportunity to start with puppies again... as we aren't getting any younger! There was no way we could choose between Holly and Snow, so we kept them both!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow Deb! That is so much love!  (And poo! hehehe.)


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

YoQuiero said:


> Wow Deb! That is so much love!  (And poo! hehehe.)


lol And food, and treats, and beds, and baths, and nail trims, and collars, and tags, and vet bills, and preventative meds, and blankies, and toys, and lots and lots belly rubs!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I only have one and we are pretty set in our routines. I do feal guilty sometimes about Zoey having no one to play with. I have not totally ruled out getting another one though. I have had chis in my life as long as I can remember, Grandma, Mom and my 1st one I had for 22 years..So I could never imagine life without one around.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Zoey is so incredibly cute, I can't get over her! I want one just like her when my babies are older and don't need so much attention.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

YoQuiero said:


> Zoey is so incredibly cute, I can't get over her! I want one just like her when my babies are older and don't need so much attention.


Thank you Thank You, That is very kind. If you ever come across any black female SC chis let me know....That is what I think I will get next since Zoey is white hehe


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I would love another Chi but just can not reason it out right now. We have Maggi (5), our rescue mix. She is around 30 lbs. She is the sweetest girl. She won't play with Quigley though much to his frustration. Of coarse you all know Quigley he is our sweet 6mth old who is full Chi. Then there are many weekends we dogsit the "granddogs" Mackenzie, a shi-poo 10lbs and Axel a rescue newfy mix 105lbs. When the grand dogs are there I realize we just don't need another. Plus I am on the go all the time. I take Quigley when I can other wise he stays home with Dad. My husband loves all the dogs but he would not be happy if we added another.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

michele said:


> It's so much fun to have more than one,i waited about 6 months after i lost my last chi,couldn't wait any longer.Would have another one tomorrow if i could,but it's not the right time


Yeah I waited a year after Ben died to get another but after about 6 months I was desperate for another. I really want a third but with Cookie so old I don't think he'd like another.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I got my first chihuahua Toby in April 1983 and didnt get my second who is Sully until June 1998 when Toby was 15 years old........... then in August 1998 i got my third chi who was my first rescue Penny,sadly Toby died 4 months later in December 1998 at 3 days off his 16th birthday,then in February 2001 got my fourth chi who is Fynn, then 6 months later in August 2001 got my fifth Rosie who is my second rescue chi.Penny sadly died in Februsary 2003.So i now have my three girls aged 12 years,nearly 10 years and nearly 11 years.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I just love having two. They keep each other company when I'm at work and they have so much fun playing together. They are a sweet little pair and go through some funny antics together. 

I got both of mine at the same time from rescue. (They were brought in together) The rescue was hoping to adopt them out together as a pair as they were attached to each other and I was so happy to take them both.  Sometimes I think about getting another.. I guess down the road I'll see.


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

We had only one until last Friday. Long story short, we decided after a few months of thinking about getting another dog that a bigger dog wouldn't work and realized only a chi would do. Bean has so much stinking energy and was literally begging us to do zoomies with him. I don't know that we'll get more, partly because we're renting and our landlords probably wouldn't be happy about it. Right now 2 adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs and 2 (outdoor) cats seems like more than enough live things to keep track of. Lol


----------



## desertdancin (May 5, 2010)

We got Tau when he was 6 weeks old. I began reading about chi's and in one book it said that chi's are happier if there are at least 2 of them, so we began looking and found Tia when she was 9 weeks old. Tau and Tia are basically the same age and pretty much inseperable. They are delightful companions to each other and to me.


----------



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> I know some of you do but I already feel like I want another Chi someday! I just can't believe myself, I've never been a dog person! I'm still really not, but I'm a Chihuahua person! It's still pretty foreign to me as I've never been a dog owner but they are just so precious and fun! I feel like I want to spoil her and only her but I feel like I want to start planning my second already, haha. I don't want another one until we get into a house but the thought is still so much fun isn't it
> 
> How long did you last until you got your second?


Im the same with you. I never was a dog person, was always cat person, but after we got Jack I cant stop thinking of getting another one.
Hopefully it will happen soon.


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

Got Robbie in 2003 at 2 yrs old
Got KT in 2005 at 4 yrs old
Got the chihuahuas in 2009 at 8wks.

So the big dogs were both 8 when we got the babies, but it worked out perfectly.
We're adding another big dog puppy between now and next year 

Yes, it multiplies the costs, but I'd rather spend my money on them than spend it on rubbish I dont need!
Plus, I'm very lucky as I can take my dogs to work


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Emma_H said:


> Yes, it multiplies the costs, but I'd rather spend my money on them than spend it on rubbish I dont need!


That's how I always see it too.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Emma_H said:


> Yes, it multiplies the costs, but I'd rather spend my money on them than spend it on rubbish I dont need!





foggy said:


> That's how I always see it too.


Me too! Just wish I could get my hubby to understand that.


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

I only have one and only plan to have one.

Me and Romeo travel a lot by plane, and only having one makes things SO much easier. Plus we rent, and having one dog is easier for finding apartments


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have 1 but there will be another......


----------



## HeraLynn (May 6, 2010)

I have always had multiple dogs in my life it just seems odd to only have one. I got Hera from our neighboor in WA she stayed with my sister while I was in college and when I moved into a place I brought her with me, than about six monthes later my roommate called me really upset because they had 12 Germen short hairs bording at her work the husband has died leaving the wife with 15. She kept some and sent the rest to bord well three monthes later there were two left that hadn't found homes and the wife coundn't afford to keep them there so she was going to put them down. Needless to say Major is now a couch and bed hog!! Than a year later a coworker came in and said that a former coworker had just called and someone had found eight puppies in a trash can at a local park and that if they couldn't find homes for them by the end of the day they were going to have to put them down as well, so I called her and went and picked up seamus after work. He is now eight monthes old and is going to a rally champ this summer!! Sorry for the novel, Heather


----------

